# Journal Suggestions



## inspector (Jun 3, 2007)

I have two questions I would like your opinion on.

First, what are the top 5 journals you would recommend? Currently I am subscribed to The Modern Reformation magazine and The Master's Seminary Journal.

Second, I am wanting to subscribe to a journal or magazine that discusses Church History. Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## etexas (Jun 3, 2007)

inspector said:


> I have two questions I would like your opinion on.
> 
> First, what are the top 5 journals you would recommend? Currently I am subscribed to The Modern Reformation magazine and The Master's Seminary Journal.
> 
> Second, I am wanting to subscribe to a journal or magazine that discusses Church History. Do you have any recommendations?


I do not have a top 5 ,I like Tabletalk and Touchstone.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jun 3, 2007)

I would recommend Westminster Theological Journal, Reformed Theological Journal, Journal of Biblical Counseling, Protestant Reformed Theological Journal (mostly for the book reviews, it's also free), and Mid-America Journal of Theology. Confessional Presbyterian looks good too, but I haven't (yet) subscribed.


----------



## beej6 (Jun 4, 2007)

I don't know the academic journals real well, but I can recommend Modern Reformation, The Outlook, Christian Renewal, The Confessional Presbyterian, and Tabletalk. I even like the Christian Research Journal though it's not Reformed.


----------



## Casey (Jun 4, 2007)

Mars Hill Audio Journal (this covers a broad range of topics that really gets you thinking)
Mid-America Journal of Theology
Westminster Theological Journal
First Things (though not Reformed, it was highly recommended)
Books and Culture
The Journal of Biblical Counseling (maybe!)


----------



## dannyhyde (Jun 4, 2007)

1. Mid-America Journal
2. Calvin Theological Journal
3. Westminster Theological Journal
4. Themelios
5. Confessional Presbyterian Journal


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 4, 2007)

Fides et Historia
WTJ


----------



## ADKing (Jun 4, 2007)

It depends a lot on what your interests are and whether or not you want one that will give you only conservative articles or whether you want one that will include academic and scholarly articles but which you will have to be discerning as to its orthodoxy. 

Numerous people have suggested the Confessional Presbyterian and I would add my vote to that. 

I also enjoy 'Kerux: the Journal of Northwest Theological Seminary" (www.kerux.com). It is published 3 times a year and although not as long as some of the others has stimulating material on diverse topics.

I also can commend the Reformed Theological Journal (http://www.rpc.org/college/rtj/) which is published annually by the faculty of the Theological College of the Reformed Presbyterian Church of Ireland.


----------

